# How often do you wash?



## Mordsith_T (Oct 5, 2013)

Every couple of months. But I don't go through any car washes. Only hand washing.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I do not use a car wash......most reclaim their water and the concept of washing with filtered salt water doesn't excite me.
In addition, those nasty old brushes make all kinds of micro-scratches.
So, only hand wash and only when I know it will sty above feezeing for twenty four hours afterwords.

I admit my winter cleanups are, at best, half assed.

Interior is a different story........continually cleaned.

Rob


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

weekly in heated garage. Just waxed again 3 days ago.


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

I hand wash mine once a week


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I wash every day. Or do you mean the car? 

It doesn't rain here very often, so it's not very often it gets dirty. I have been averaging 4 waxes a year, and 2 washes a month. I try not to do it too often, but I will run it through the Costco wash. Most of the time I call up my detailer, and he comes out and power washes the car, and cleans the leather for $25 plus a tip.


----------



## Cruzin 4a Bruisin (Apr 9, 2014)

Robby said:


> I do not use a car wash......most reclaim their water and the concept of washing with filtered salt water doesn't excite me.
> In addition, those nasty old brushes make all kinds of micro-scratches.
> So, only hand wash and only when I know it will sty above feezeing for twenty four hours afterwords.
> 
> ...


yeah i make sure to not use washes with the brushes, those are bad for paint! I do a touch free wash.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

I have the Black Granite with black leather... which I've discovered is like having a second job.
I bought it right before winter, and this winter happened to be particularly bad temp/snow wise. I washed it at the car wash on average once a week (touch free) and then I'd hand dry and apply a quick wax.

Now that winter seems to finally be over I'm getting really OCD with detailing it. 

Of course... with the weather is warming up I make sure to look it over every day for bugs, etc. and I keep several things in my trunk for quick detailing jobs. I'll also be on the road for about a month this summer, so I'll be learning all about detailing while traveling lol.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> I have the Black Granite with black leather... which I've discovered is like having a second job.
> I bought it right before winter, and this winter happened to be particularly bad temp/snow wise. I washed it at the car wash on average once a week (touch free) and then I'd hand dry and apply a quick wax.
> 
> Now that winter seems to finally be over I'm getting really OCD with detailing it.
> ...


Having a leather appointed Cruze for half a month with kids shows me leather is way easier to maintain than cloth. This black cloth will grab dead skin cells and hold on tight, now imagine kids eating anything and grinding it in. All the salt they rubbed off the side if the car also ends up in these jet black seats. 



Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Cruzado (Sep 9, 2012)

I hand wash mine weekly, Wax it bout every 2 months. My neighbs always roust me but then I see them trying to keep up....hahahaha....Its a good thing...it encourges others to keep em lookin nice...


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Wash once a week,wax every two months


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

If they wife gets her hands on it, perfect. She's anal when it comes to washing, waxing and cleaning the interior. Will take her the whole day, from 8:00am - 6:00pm to do the job. If I have to do it, I'll wash every two weeks, waxed twice a year and cleaned out once a month. During the winter, I take it to car wash and hose it off.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm a slacker. I washed it maybe twice the whole winter, and maybe 2 times a month during the summer.


----------



## TFroehlichIII (Mar 15, 2013)

I wash once a week, at least. I have a heated garage and I do it in there. I wash more in the winter I think because the salt builds up and can cake itself on parts, which can cause rusting that can be prevented. In the spring/summer I wax at the beginning of the season and then end, and I wash and and do light detail recovery between those washes.


----------



## Action Hank (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't wash it often enough, and my paint has paid dearly for it.
#neverbeenwaxed


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm a slacker in winter but once a week during summer and use quick detailer alllllll the time


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I don't wash at all in the winter unless my windows get to dirty. Summer its usually around once a month or less, mostly to clean the dead bugs off. Only time I stray from that is if the birds use my car for target practice.


----------



## Agent_Orange (Jan 20, 2014)

Every week, sometimes every two weeks, depending what I drive to work. It's easy for me considering I am a detailer at the dealership where I work.


----------

